# Brownhills Newark



## snail55 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi, we are going to stay at Brownhills this weekend and sample the Christmas lunch on Sunday! will be on bay ON7, (Hymer Classic)come and say hello! if you haven't been before Newark-on-Trent is a nice town with Sat market and you can park easily in the large lorry park at far end by the railway line, there is a small pedestrian gate to get out and walk into town 10 mins, or as we do walk the dog along the riverside park and cross footbridge into town by the lock, discovered on a warranty trip a few years back and now go usually once a year, because its a nice place to visit and you can dream about all those shiny new vans!
safe travelling, Bri'n'Jan.


----------

